# Treating lice on bull calf



## yardbird (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a calf that had to spend some time at a neighbor's farm. He spent about 2 months with some other calves. I went to get the critter and he looked like he got a case of the mange. I currently have him separated. I treated him with Ivermectin pour on and put some insect powder down in his containment area. How long should I keep him separated? Anything else I should do to this old boy to treat the problem or prevent infecting the rest of our livestock?

Thanks


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

We run ours through the chute and leave them all together. It sounds like you have managed the problem.
I guess if I had one that had it I would hold him seperate for a few days to a week. Ours all get the treatment at the same time in the spring.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Lostin55 said:


> We run ours through the chute and leave them all together. It sounds like you have managed the problem.
> I guess if I had one that had it I would hold him seperate for a few days to a week. Ours all get the treatment at the same time in the spring.


I would do a week . We do the same as Lostin55 . they ALL get poured at the same time here just easier for us, that way


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Spray them with diesel with a hand pump sprayer
Also helps to keep Bulls from fighting when putting them together.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The pour on dewormer has probably already killed the lice. It works very fast on external blood suckers.

I have gone back to a paste wormer but keep some pour on around for flies. I can pour some dewormer on a few cows and see dead flies that day.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 5, 2011)

Everyone has been through the chute and wormed. Should I have any concern with the mangy hairless spots? Thanks for your responces. Never really had any lice or mange here on the farm.

Thanks


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

yardbird said:


> Everyone has been through the chute and wormed. Should I have any concern with the mangy hairless spots? Thanks for your responces. Never really had any lice or mange here on the farm.
> 
> Thanks


I won't worry , it will grow back you got the problem stopped just takes time now he should be fine.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Are the hairless spots from where the animal rubbed? or could it be ringworm or something else.

We run ours through all at once and pour em in the fall or early winter. They get dectomax injectable in the spring.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like he lost his hair by rubbing. Gonna let him out of jail, and he can join the others in a few days.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

yardbird said:


> Looks like he lost his hair by rubbing. Gonna let him out of jail, and he can join the others in a few days.


 Was he in Jail for being at the neighbors LOL or was he suppose to be there ?


----------



## yardbird (Apr 5, 2011)

LoL...long story short. I bought a bred heifer last year and she lost her calf, due to escaping and becoming high centered on a wooden fence with her stomach twice, while she was being loaded from the seller's farm. I wasn't there and he told me it happened. Heifer had the calf DOA two days later. So seller offered me a calf for free, and finally gave it up 6 months later. The seller had 3 calves for sale, so I bought all three (angus) for less tha 1$ a pd. My neighbor wanted 2 so I sold them to him. Upon delivery to my neighbor, my calf escaped from the trailer with his. The calves proceeded to run through his horsey fence and ran towards a busy highway. We coralled them and left them inside a 100 ft metal coral with my gooseneck trailer as shelter. It was muddier than all get out. Next day fence was upgraded from horsey fence to handle livestock. Then cold spell hit and the trailer tires and landing gear were stuck in iced over mud for 2 months.....when I picked him up he looked like a mangy dog that had been runnin the streets.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I know how that goes Yardbrid, I've been down that road myself, That's what makes livestock so interesting, Like I said He'll be fine you stopped the problem so he won't give any of your neighbors critters to the rest of you cattle. good luck


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Warbex will take the lice out in a matter of hours.


----------

